# hard to start my altima in cold weather



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

i have a 02 Altima that is extremely hard to start when the weather is cold - it acts as though i've gotten hold to some "bad gas" that's the best I can describe. After I let it sit for an hour or so, then it starts up after several tries. Has ANYONE else experienced this problem. please help!


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I've had no problems starting in cold temps (9degrees the other day). What model Altima do you have? What type of gas are you using? What sound or how does it act when you attempt to start it?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lilwyde said:


> *i have a 02 Altima that is extremely hard to start when the weather is cold - it acts as though i've gotten hold to some "bad gas" that's the best I can describe. After I let it sit for an hour or so, then it starts up after several tries. Has ANYONE else experienced this problem. please help! *


What is cold to you? Mine starts all the time at -15 deg C. There is never any problem. My Acura on the other hand needs gas line antifreeze. This stuff absorbs moisture that will accumulate because of temperature changes and not having your tank AT LEAST half full or more during the winter. It works


----------



## mulnhd (Jan 23, 2003)

It sounds like its not choking properly -- yes I know its fuel injected, but the symptoms are the same. Something is not sending the right info to the computer to make the proper adjustments to start. Did you move it a few feet the night before? When you got it started was there alot of smoke and unburnt fuel smell?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

mulnhd said:


> *It sounds like its not choking properly -- yes I know its fuel injected, but the symptoms are the same. Something is not sending the right info to the computer to make the proper adjustments to start. Did you move it a few feet the night before? When you got it started was there alot of smoke and unburnt fuel smell? *


Good point, the computer should definately be checked to make sure it is sending out the right signal. There is nothing you can do except a little gasline anti-freeze or fuel system additive.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: hard to start my altima in cold weather*



Ratwayne said:


> *What is cold to you? Mine starts all the time at -15 deg C. *


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: hard to start my altima in cold weather*



ALTYHOLIC said:


> *   *


Only -8deg.C today, almost short sleeve weather. 

When the frost is on the pumpkin, that`s the time for d----e dunkin....


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

My 02 is hard to start as well in cold weather, almost impossible if it sits for a couple of days. Dropped it off at the dealer and they indicated that a certain series of VIN numbers should have the computer replaced - mine wasn't in that series. I'm just beginning the fight. They also said there was a cold start procedure where you hold the throttle down a third when cranking.


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

I have had no trouble starting my V6 in cold weather (down to 3 degrees F). Do you guys who are having trouble have the V6 or the 4-cylinder?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a 4 cylinder however I don't think it matters. Just talked to the service manager and he's seen alot of these since the start of winter. So far they've tried changing computers with partial success but so far there stumped and Nissan has not been able to provide any useful information.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I have seen this. We have had 2 Spec-Vs with the 2.5 and after they sit for a while they crank but don't start right away. We have talked to F.I.X.(direct Nissan techline) and they haven't found a fix yet. I imagine it is a problem with the ECM program. If I hear of anything I will post.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Refer to Hardcore's thread on trouble starting engine in cold weather.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

I have a 2002 altima2.5S . I live in Boston, Mass and have found that in extremely cold mornings, my car acts like it doesn't want to start. It always does start and I have never had a problem with it not starting. It also seems to run a little rough on cold mornings and through out the cold day. Warm days its like the day I drove it out the dealership!


----------

